# Francis Francis X2 Mk 2 - Converted to ground coffee!



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Boilers replaced with mk 3 X1 boilers, injector pins modified with screw thread cut on one end to fit into base of boiler. New shrouds and handles. Bought new in box and unused. The only mk 2 X2 that works with ground coffee in existence! Took a lot of effort but working now







)


----------



## BadMechanic (Aug 19, 2019)

Would you happen to know where I might find a replacement lower boiler for my generation 1 X1 aluminium? I have stripped mine down but unfortunately the bolts are fused and I can't seem to even drill them out. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------

